# Anyone have experience with importing?



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

In my search for a klein/moyen in the USA I've hit a wall.

I'm still in my research phase, but the thought of importing from Europe has become an almost possibility. Anyone done it for a pet? Can you share your experience and the cost versus flying across the country, staying in a hotel over night with a rental car? There's really only 1 breeder in the US I'd want to get a dog from. I thought I found a break in Oklahoma, but the breeder wasn't very open about the lines. HUGE red flag for me, even though I bet she meant well.

I'm looking for a true moyen. Not a mini to standard breeding.

Help I'm feeling exhausted.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

contact arreau. she imported a couple of standards from europe and may have some recommendations.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

You are so brave! I would be terrified to try to import. Please let us know what you decide. Would be helpful to know the process.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know how it would work out price wise for a pet. For a breeding dog, I could not be more thrilled with my experiences of bring Quincy here from Iceland and Journey and Jameson from the Czech Republic. Finding a true Moyen in this continent would be no easy feat, so considering importing might be very wise. I'd be happy to tell you how we got the kids here, and about my experiences.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

@sjenius
Can't be that hard to import seeing as most players of the US hockey team were bringing back strays from Sochi as pets.  

Good luck!




ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I'd be happy to tell you how we got the kids here, and about my experiences.


Does it have to be in a PM, or can you tell us all here? 

I would be quite interested in how it works


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

The process depends on whether or not you will be flying with the dog. If you are flying with the dog, it is simpler and cheaper. The country also matters a bit, as not all countries have international flights that can carry animals(and not all airlines do private consults, some require a shipping company).

Since the puppy would be too young for a rabies vaccine, the process is quite simple, health requirement-wise. In order to enter the USA, the puppy would just need a health certificate dated within 10 days of arrival in the states, that basically says "yes this puppy identified by this microchip _______ is in good health". Regardless of flight option, a health certificate with permanent identification is required.

If flying in cabin, check with the airline for dimensions. They vary a bit, but generally must be less than 7 inches wide and 10 inches tall. Material doesn't matter, but it must contain any mess the pet may make.

Cargo pets must have a plastic or metal crate with ventilation on all sides(but must not be able to "stick out" any limbs), must be secured with metal nuts and bolts, have both food and water bowls accessible from the outside, have LIVE ANIMAL stickers with directional arrows on all sides and must have absorbent bedding of some kind(but not straw or shavings). The animals records should also be attached to the crate, along with basic information and contact numbers.

The best way would be to fly over and carry on the little one. I flew with my standard from Sweden to Germany as a carry on at 8 weeks, so a moyen shouldn't be an issue for size. This will likely be your least expensive option. However, not all airlines allow in cabin pets for international flights. In May 2013, my cat was $140 as a carry on.

Your other option, if you are flying with the puppy, is to ship them as checked baggage. This is the next least expensive option and usually flat-rate, regardless of size. In May of 2013, my 40 pound dog in a 36" crate was $300 on my flight.

If you cannot fly to pick up the puppy in person, your pup will fly as cargo. This is priced by weight and occasionally size as well. Most airlines list their cargo shipping costs online. I was quoted $650 to get my cat from Baltimore to Germany thru United in October 2013.

Depending on the airline's policies, your pet might have to fly as cargo and must be booked thru a shipping company. This is the most expensive option. I have been quoted almost $1,300 to get a cat from Baltimore to Germany.

So, as you can see, the cost and exact process can vary greatly depending on country of origin, airline and even time of year(heat and cold embargos means you might only be able to ship a puppy in the spring and fall).


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have imported two just this last year . However neither were a Moyen I do strive for a smaller standard , this was one reason for importing, the other was diversity. Both boys are 99% unknown to the USA.. One from Holland and the Other from Paris.. You could try looking in Planet poodle.. That might be a good start.. Lots of paperwork involved importing and it is costly.. Just to warn, and the dollar is worth way less than the euro, so it costs in this way as well
Regulations now are ten weeks for export from European countries ..
And truly to fly with the baby on board with you would be ideal, but not always doable


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

bigredpoodle said:


> I have imported two just this last year . However neither were a Moyen I do strive for a smaller standard , this was one reason for importing, the other was diversity. Both boys are 99% unknown to the USA.. One from Holland and the Other from Paris..


good for you. hope all goes well going forward.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So far so good ! I should add that there are several agencies that can help you with shipping as well..


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

op - just wanted to point out that a pf member, peppersb, has announced arrival of a new litter. she has a site "smallstandardpoodles.com." i have no personal knowledge beyond that, but you may want to check it out. i don't think she can really know yet what size the puppies will be, but there is info on her website about the size of the dam and sire.

also ran across a site "themoyenpoodle.com." they claim to do serious testing, etc. located in georgia. i have no info beyond what's on their site.


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone. After some consideration I think I'm going to keep it in the states. Since this is my puppy purchase keeping it on the continent would be some much less stressful for me. I tend be obsessive and super researchy, but I think when it comes to something this big I need to be a like that.

I will keep waiting for the right dog.

I have contacted the Moyen poodle and am aware of what the owners of smallstandardpoodle are doing, but as you said there's some waiting to see what the puppies finish at. Everything seems to be so new with Kleins in America I'm just going to keep waiting and looking.  I know it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you do find a breeder in Europe you are interested in, you could contact Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic (Jitka Pizurova). She found an incredible shipper who brought three pups to the US from her. Two girls flew in the same crate from CZ to Atlanta Georgia, and the cost was only $610 US dollars. This shipper picked the puppies up at her door, drove them to Frankfurt, Germany, where they are allowed depart unaccompanied. Everything went perfectly. 

The Kleins are not new over there, and there is a nice variety of breeders with some stellar looking littles.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe I missed it but, did you contact Karbit? She breeds true moyen/klein poodles. Her dogs are German imports as is she! 
Karbit is located in Reno, NV.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

karbit has apparently also partnered with rosemel's in reno, at least according to the rosemel site. karbitrose is the kennel name for the dogs they are breeding in partnership. there seem to be puppies right now.


----------

